# Do you have any chosen baby names?



## TwilightAgain

OH and I have a couple of names set for our future babies...

:blue:
Theodore Edward is our first choice

But we also love Edison and Roman

:pink:
Weve not settled on one but love these...

Laila, Jasmine, Amber and Lila
 
I also love Ebony, Belle, Eden and Evelyn but OH is not too keen.


Have you got any on the likely cards?


----------



## bounceyboo

Hi we like everly alexa I heard everly recently and fell in love with it and alexa in honor of his nephew Alex who died aged 3 last year. For a boy we don't know yet but again his middle name would be in honor of his brother who also passed last last year


----------



## babycrazy1706

I just have India for a girl, nothing else xx


----------



## kksy9b

Claire Therese for a girl. A boy would be SO hard to name as we've already used the two names we love and cant find any others that we like :/


----------



## tei

Zelda if she's gonna be a girl. 
Didn't yet decided about a baby boy name. :)


----------



## Poppiebug

We've got a girls name that we've had for awhile, and I have a boys name set but still convincing DH on it.


----------



## WackyMumof2

Up until I had Jackson 2 weeks ago I was pretty sure 4 boys was it for me. Now I'm thinking I could go one more round but that will be dependent on the future. I'd want my 5th and last baby with the father of my last 4 so they all have the same father. And it makes it less complicated too - not that there is anything wrong with blended families or families who have more than one father to different children. It's just not for me. 

But for a 5th boy I like Nathaniel. I've been pushing for that for YEARS but I don't think I will ever get it. Kids father hates it with a passion. :cry:

For a girl we have Kairi Nicole picked out for the better part of 10-11 years. Only girls name we have ever had set in stone. But if we were to have 2 girls (God forbid I have twins) then Quinn would be the other though I can't think of a middle name that works with it at all.


----------



## Charm23

I've been thinking about baby names ever since I was a teen and to be perfectly honest, they change every few years but I never stop liking the previous ones. I've decided to keep my options open and make a note of all the names we've ever liked and when the baby is there in front of us we can consult the list and see what he/she looks most like!


----------



## Babybump87

We have had a boys name set in stone since I was pregnant with DD1. James Thomas . After DH and his grandad .

I really like Amelia and Charlotte for a girl ! Both my other girls names end with A so may have to stick with that tradition lol not sure how it ended up like that oh well ! 

Love your name choices ! X


----------



## 6ncounting

We have been talking names but haven&#8217;t really made a 100% decision on the matter just yet.

For a boy we like
Walker
Bellamy

We haven&#8217;t really agreed on any girls names I love Payton but won&#8217;t use it because it&#8217;s to close to our youngest daughters name


----------



## AngelOb

When we had our first baby girl we knew 100% her name was going to be Aria, the only name we agreed on right away. We're trying for baby two in about 3 months and for a boy I love "Declan" but he's hesitant. We have no other ideas for boy or girl so we'll see what happens, we'll need one for each if we go for surprise on gender like what I want to do.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I have four boys so another boys name would be tricky and I dont know how I could ever chose a girls name after so many boys! :) Im sure we would have another boy but I have used up all my favourites &#128514; do have one or two in mind though xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Yep! Marigold Faye :pink: and Rowan Archer :blue:
Of course I haven't really brought those names up with DH yet and don't plan to until we're actually pregnant (hopefully sometime in the next couple of years) so they may not actually get used. :haha:


----------



## LadyVictoria

So far we've agreed on Cecelia Rose for a girl. We both just like the name Cecelia (thanks, New Girl) and Rose is after my grandma Rosie. I also want to pass on my middle name, Victoria. For a boy, I'm in love with the name Christian (Cristiano too) and hubby is going along with it, I'm just torn on English vs Spanish. Hubby is Italian and we have a very Italian last name, so Cristiano could work. I also like Salvatore as a middle name for Christian/Cristiano, which would also be after one of my husband's uncles.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

After 4 boys I'm not sure what #5 would be called if they were a boy, I literally have no clue, I'm so in love with all 4 of my boys names I'm not sure if i'd find anything to compare!.

But for girls I have sooo many names I love but not sure how I'd narrow it down lol


----------



## BabyBlondex

My daughter Layla has already chosen Rosie for my non existent baby &#128514;


----------



## MissWaiting

We have one name and have do have a few names we have shot down. I love Evelyn and that's our 100% favourite girls name but boys names we are totally stumped I love Welsh names but I know living in England they will never be pronounced correctly which will spoil it abit for me. ( I'm Welsh OH is English)


----------



## Babybump87

LadyVictoria said:


> So far we've agreed on Cecelia Rose for a girl. We both just like the name Cecelia (thanks, New Girl) and Rose is after my grandma Rosie. I also want to pass on my middle name, Victoria. For a boy, I'm in love with the name Christian (Cristiano too) and hubby is going along with it, I'm just torn on English vs Spanish. Hubby is Italian and we have a very Italian last name, so Cristiano could work. I also like Salvatore as a middle name for Christian/Cristiano, which would also be after one of my husband's uncles.

Love your girls name !


----------



## Cewsbaby

For :pink: Aria Roselynn and if we have :blue: Grayson Lynn. Thats if we decide to try for one more... Lynn is both my mom and dads middle name so I want that in there somewhere. Aria has been our girls name for years before it became popular. 

DS1 has DH middle name and DS2 has his late grandfathers (DH's dad) name as a middle name.


----------



## LadyVictoria

BabyBlondex said:


> My daughter Layla has already chosen Rosie for my non existent baby ð

My younger sister is named Rosie after my grandmother, so I love it! 



Babybump87 said:


> Love your girls name !

Thank you!


----------



## Annunaki

We have decided:

Girl- Alice Rose (sister and grandmothers names)
Boy- NO CLUE! and we will likely be having nothing but boys :haha:

All the boy names I like hubby veto's .....so they become ferret names :rofl:


----------



## Jay900

We want two children and have their names picked already, we have two of each picked so we would be covered for any combo :haha:

First choice: Clara Anne (Anne is my late grandmas name)
Second: Jasmine Seren (Seren means star in Welsh OH is half Welsh and lived there most of his life)

First choice: James Michael (both are family names) 
Second: Isaac Daniel


----------



## ewoods66

Elia for girl and Eline for baby boy


----------



## Holly ttc

We used the only boy name we could agree on with my son and for a girl we've only decided on a middle name of MariAnn... Well, we decided/I told him he didn't have a choice because of the meaning to me and he didn't argue. Now we just need to have another!


----------

